# Wife will be out of town for 4 days - woo hoo!



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So starting this Friday my wife will be in Washington DC on a school trip with her niece(as a chaperone)and will return next Tuesday, which means a verrrrrrry nice weekend for me and I already have some cool plans lined up!! :smthumbup: :toast:


----------



## WillPrez (Dec 8, 2012)

Whats your plans? What are you going to ?? you would not like to enjoy with your wife ? why ?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, I'll bite. What are you going to do with your 'found' time?


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Nothing insane but Saturday night I will going to a basketball game with two of my nephews, and then Sunday afternoon I am having some buddies over for a cookout & a few beers and to watch the NFL playoffs. Plus I plan on watching some porn(alone of course)out in the open instead of having to hide in the den waiting til the wife goes to sleep. If my wife were here chances are I would not get a chance to do any of that because of what a pain in the butt she is.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I know the feeling. When my wife is home, she's happy if I'm not near her, so it's like that all the time for me. Except the porn. I still need to hide it from the kids.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

MrK said:


> I know the feeling. When my wife is home, she's happy if I'm not near her, so it's like that all the time for me. Except the porn. I still need to hide it from the kids.


Mine is the opposite, she thinks that we should be joined at the hip all day UNTIL......I want to have sex, then it's pretty much I'm on my own at that point.


----------



## justanaveragejoe (Sep 21, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> If my wife were here chances are I would not get a chance to do any of that because of what a pain in the butt she is.


sounds like a great marriage you have there :scratchhead:


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't forget to leave the toilet seat up and build a beer can pyramid.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> Don't forget to leave the toilet seat up and build a beer can pyramid.


lol... lots of grunts, groans and wandering around in underwear too. 

Enjoy your weekend - beer, guys, sports and porn. Woo boy!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

lol. I used to let my H go climbing and to the gym and what not any time he liked. The weird thing is, whenever I tried to do anything on my own he complained, even if he was going climbing for the day with friends. So no judgement here, enjoy your 4 days. Doesn't sound like you are getting up to any trouble, just doing some serious relaxing.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Here’s an alternative suggestion. Do some “nice” things like: paint the bathroom, put in the new faucet she’s wants, clean the house, etc.

Because no one will be there to bug you, it’ll go more quickly, it’ll probably get you laid (at least once), it’ll warm her heart a little and frankly – it’d beat jacking off by yourself to someone and something that ain’t ever going to happen.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

SpinDaddy said:


> Here’s an alternative suggestion. Do some “nice” things like: paint the bathroom, put in the new faucet she’s wants, clean the house, etc.
> 
> Because no one will be there to bug you, it’ll go more quickly, it’ll probably get you laid (at least once), it’ll warm her heart a little and frankly – it’d beat jacking off by yourself to someone and something that ain’t ever going to happen.




Chill out Spin Daddy and turn in your man card. Let the man have his freaking weekend alone.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

This thread is sad.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife is spending a week at a resort in St. Lucia with my mom and their friends, next month.
I never look forward to my wife being away because its just two of us.
I know for sure I'll miss her.
I always do.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

SpinDaddy said:


> Here’s an alternative suggestion. Do some “nice” things like: paint the bathroom, put in the new faucet she’s wants, clean the house, etc.
> 
> Because no one will be there to bug you, it’ll go more quickly, it’ll probably get you laid (at least once), it’ll warm her heart a little and frankly – it’d beat jacking off by yourself to someone and something that ain’t ever going to happen.


Ohhhhhh hell no! Because for one I am not going to be back home here slaving while she is out site seeing, eating out, and taking historic tours of Washington D.C.(something I've always wanted to do). And secondly doing all of that would probably get me a quick kiss and a thank you - but wouldn't get me laid I can assure you.


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

Strip club!!









J/K
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

SpinDaddy said:


> Here’s an alternative suggestion. Do some “nice” things like: paint the bathroom, put in the new faucet she’s wants, clean the house, etc.


My opinion? There's no justification for treating a spouse like a child, and denying you a meaningful connection just as a way of punishing you.

That said, I think you are agreeing that your choices are pretty limited. I also think that at times like this, it's even more important to show her that you are true to your character, and that petty games won't entice you to give up the character that defines you as a man. That means, in my opinion, learning not to let arguments and disagreements pull you into doing things that don't agree with who you are as a man. No name calling. No hurtful, personal insults. Ever. Just my opinion. 

My point is that, as a man who faces the extreme situation you do, you can choose to only focus on who you will be going forward. Treat her like you would prefer to treat her if she raises to that level. Let the past go. Why not do something nice for her? She's doesn't really need an explanation, because this is something that you are choosing to do to align with the man you are becoming. You'd be doing it because it aligns with who you choose to be going forward. She can either choose to get on the adult bus with you, or face the consequences. If she tries to scold you like a child, stop her immediately. Tell her that you are trying to hold yourself accountable to being a man of character, and she can either do the same, trying to save the marriage, or be accountable for her part of the failure.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Halien said:


> Treat her like you would prefer to treat her if she raises to that level. Let the past go. Why not do something nice for her? She's doesn't really need an explanation, because this is something that you are choosing to do to align with the man you are becoming. You'd be doing it because it aligns with who you choose to be going forward. She can either choose to get on the adult bus with you, or face the consequences. If she tries to scold you like a child, stop her immediately. Tell her that you are trying to hold yourself accountable to being a man of character, and she can either do the same, trying to save the marriage, or be accountable for her part of the failure.


:smthumbup:


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> Ohhhhhh hell no! Because for one I am not going to be back home here slaving while she is out site seeing, eating out, and taking historic tours of Washington D.C.(something I've always wanted to do). And secondly doing all of that would probably get me a quick kiss and a thank you - but wouldn't get me laid I can assure you.


Sounds like my ex-wife's trip to Las Vegas 

Scratch where it itches, belch, fart, and walk around in your drawers all you want. Oh yeah ....and don't forget that beer can pyramid. Leave it up for her to appreciate when she gets back :rofl:


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Ahhhh, pay attention you Alpha Male’s you may lean something here:* :lol:


Last night Ms. Spin gave me some excellent sex and a backrub to go to sleep. She did this because for the next 3-days I will be camping with the little Spin Units. 


She thinks I’m a thoughtful husband and good daddy because I’m taking the children for the weekend, she’s having a spa day with one of the gift certificates I gave her for Christmas and then she’ll have girl’s night – probably dinner.


Tomorrow night, I will have a chicken fried steak the size of my head at one of the best Diners in Texas.


Saturday, the kids and I will do some fishing, hiking and shooting. That night I will hang around a campfire with other men who are doing the same thing. We will pass gass on account of the excellent chili we had, drink beer and scratch ourselves.


On Sunday we will hold a 15-minute chapel to spiritually legitimize the whole affair and I will drag the kids home sometime after lunch.


Sunday afternoon I’ll plop myself into the Barco-lounger and watch me some _Top Shot, How it’s Made, Iron Chef _and _Swamp People_. The kids will tell Ms. Spin about all the great adventures they had. Ms. Spin will be so happy she’ll unpack our gear, air out our bags, clean our fish and make me a Shepard’s pie. Later that night she will give me more great sex and a backrub – all the while being greatful that I took the kids camping for the weekend.


I’m telling ya’, if life was a basketball game this would be a triple double. Anytime you can get sex, female gratitude and someone to clean-up up your gear – just for doing something with a rifle, fishing pole or a couple of plumbers wrenches and a paintbrush that’s just outright Zen. :smthumbup:


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

SpinDaddy said:


> *Ahhhh, pay attention you Alpha Male’s you may lean something here:* :lol:
> 
> 
> Last night Ms. Spin gave me some excellent sex and a backrub to go to sleep. She did this because for the next 3-days I will be camping with the little Spin Units.
> ...


Sounds like you have a great wife!

Instead of sex the night before we left, my wife would be reminding me about all the things she thinks I would need to bring. She would be going through the kids stuff making sure they had what she thinks they would need. We would end up taking two extra bags of crap that we wouldn't use. She would be stressed and cranky about us going away. 

When we got home she would complain that we got the sleeping bags dirty, complain about the smell of the fish, complain that I didn't supervise the kids close enough, complain that she was stuck home all weekend while we were out having fun. She would make a good supper (she always does) and then stay up late watching recorded shows like Dr. Oz and Housewives from wherever, coming to bed once she felt safe that I am asleep or that she can tell me it is 'too late'.


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Hahaha, this thread has me LOLOL'ing!


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

```

```
Well Sam, you’ve got her cooking a good meal so that’s a start.

I get Ms. Spin to start packing the Monday before so we’re good to go on Thursday. Keep in mind your wife is a female and is biologically hard-wired with a predisposition to pack too much. This is why the pioneers had to use Conestoga Wagons. It’s probably a good thing as there were no 7-11’s back then but keep in mind, works slowly – it may be several thousand years before human women don’t pack too much.

I just behave graciously “That’s an excellent idea dear. I’m sure our 8-year-old son will be ecstatic that you have packed his fluffy bunny slippers in case his feet get cold and all the other boys will be envious.” 

In-fact, it is so out of hand with my posse, I have nearly convinced Ms. Spin we need a utility trailer to haul all the crap. Little does she know, my specification of a 6-foot wide loading ramp precisely coincides with the measurements needed to get a full dress Harley plus sidecar into said utility trailer.

I truly believe the spa day gift certificate will stop your wife’s incessant, yapping and self-pity party. But if she does belly-ache, just ask her “How was the spa deal honey?” If she’s sharp she’ll get the hint and suddenly realize her legs feel a little more limber – if you know what I mean.

As to the damn useless TV programs, as much as been said in my house about _Swamp People _and _NASCAR Races_. I let her have her _Downton Abbey _show on PBS and her books about Mormon vampires and crap – just try and catch her after a steamy chapter is what I do.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

:rofl:


SpinDaddy said:


> Here’s an alternative suggestion. Do some “nice” things like: paint the bathroom, put in the new faucet she’s wants, clean the house, etc.
> 
> Because no one will be there to bug you, it’ll go more quickly, it’ll probably get you laid (at least once), it’ll warm her heart a little and frankly – it’d beat jacking off by yourself to someone and something that ain’t ever going to happen.


That is so beta


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> :rofl:
> 
> That is so beta


I'm probably a closeted homosexual huh? :scratchhead:


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

I might even throw in going to see a movie that she wouldn't enjoy seeing if she were here. :smthumbup:

As far as all that other blah blah blah, just remember that every situation is unique and different & what works in your marriage might not work in 100,000 other marriages.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Cee Paul said:


> As far as all that other blah blah blah, just remember that every situation is unique and different & what works in your marriage might not work in 100,000 other marriages.


Understood. But hope you can respect that many with the blah, blah, blah (strong sex life for nearly three decades) would say that it probably would've never occurred if we called her vulgar names during arguments, without making it right, and without having a strong vision of how two people should treat each other.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> . . . .As far as all that other blah blah blah, just remember that every situation is unique and different & what works in your marriage might not work in 100,000 other marriages.


Just trying to help you get laid more often dude.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

SpinDaddy said:


> Just trying to help you get laid more often dude.


You would have to personally know my wife 1,000% better than she knows herself as well as our exact situation in order to do that, and again what works on your wife might not work on millions of other wives for millions of reasons.


----------



## Anabel (Dec 21, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> You would have to personally know my wife 1,000% better than she knows herself as well as our exact situation in order to do that, and again what works on your wife might not work on millions of other wives for millions of reasons.


I thought this was an advice forum.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Anabel said:


> I thought this was an advice forum.


It is if you ASK for advice, but this thread was a _statement_ that my wife was out of town from the get go and I never once asked anyone - "so what should I do".


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I look forward to every second I spend with hubby.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

She comes back on Tuesday morning and I'd have to say that I had a niiice weekend but now it's all over unfortuneatly. And I had a great time at the basketball game Saturday night(and we won the game), and I had two friends over today to watch the football playoffs - cookout on the grill - and drink a few beers which is always a good time!


----------

